# Sram Warranty Policy



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

3 miles into my ride last Saturday, I heard a crack sound followed by clank, clank, clank. When I look down, I see that my Red RD has broken off the hanger and my chain was twisted up like a pretzel above the chain stay. Lucky for me, I was going about 10 mph and stopped immediately. No damage to my Boyd Carbon wheel except for some light dent spots and a couple of scratches on the paint. 

The RD is a total loss and the cage split in half. I called Sram regarding warranty and they refer me to my LBS or Nashbar where I brought it. I took it to my LBS on Monday and they called me back yesterday saying Sram will honor the warranty in 'Good Will' even though it is out of warranty by a few months. My question is, I brought the RD from Nashbar on August 14, 2014, which is within the 2 year warranty period. Do Sram only go by when the store/LBS made the buy from them and not the date the customer buy from the store/LBS?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

It's from the date of sale to the consumer, or rather your purchase date. They could just be mistaken, you could be mistaken, maybe it's really 18 months? Either way you found out what most do: Sram warranties almost everything immediately. They will routinely good will warranty items out of warranty even by a few years, they are very solid in that respect.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

No, I went on the Sram website to look for the warranty period which said 2 years. Thus prompting me to call them to claim the warranty. They asked me to provide proof of purchase, which I printed it out for the LBS. But the mechanic said it's not necessary when I presented to him.


----------

